# No Thanks



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

So we gave the raw feeding a try. Didn't matter how much we fed/how many times a day we fed our dogs both lost so much weight. I went by what I was told here on the forum but both dogs I could see their ribs and I could fit my entire hand around Duckie's hips. China's hip bones were protruding! We were feeding 3lbs EACH twice a day by the end of it and they just were NOT gaining weight. Sure it was cheaper and the poo dried up really fast, but it's not worth watching my dogs waste away. I gave it a try and now we're back on kibble. My dogs are at a healthy weight now and much happier.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

3 pounds of meat twice a day sounds like a huge amount for Duckie. He's just a little guy! At least you gave the raw feeding a chance. One size does not fit all for dogs or people. Do whatever works for you, makes your babies happy and healthy, and don't fret too much over it. We all know you spoil your babies. It's not like you put them back on Beneful with a side of Kibbles and Bits!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol no I didn't do that. And they will get the occassional raw treat. I just felt so bad for them. Yeah Duckie was up to almost 3lbs. China was probably getting more than that. I don't understand how even bone in quarters would make them lose weight like that but yeah I gave it a shot.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Peanut ended up with vomiting and diarrhea. I finally 3 weeks later got him back on normal poo. I ended up putting him on Orijen. hes amazing on that food.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Something is way wrong somewhere. I feed my Great Danes about 1 1/2 lbs a day and they are loosing a little weight but so little you can hardly notice it. They haven't lost 10lbs in the last month. I am trying to get them both thinner. I was feeding them about 2lbs a day. There is no way of the face of the earth that a dog that eats 6lbs of food a day will loose weight. 6lbs/day is what you should feed a 300lb dog.

Is the dog throwing up most of it or have severe diarrhea or what is happening to the food going in his body?

I have never in my life heard of a dog on that much raw food loosing weight.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> So we gave the raw feeding a try. Didn't matter how much we fed/how many times a day we fed our dogs both lost so much weight. I went by what I was told here on the forum but both dogs I could see their ribs and I could fit my entire hand around Duckie's hips. China's hip bones were protruding! We were feeding 3lbs EACH twice a day by the end of it and they just were NOT gaining weight. Sure it was cheaper and the poo dried up really fast, but it's not worth watching my dogs waste away. I gave it a try and now we're back on kibble. My dogs are at a healthy weight now and much happier.


I applaud your effort. I am a kibble feeder and have been ambivalent about going raw. However, that being said it doesn't seem logical that they would lose weight being fed all that food. I don't know enough about raw to know what is wrong.... but when you feed raw do you count the bones in that weight? And, is that normal to count the bone weight too? RFD and RM will know alot more about this than I. Again, just knowing your posts you're a good dog mom and you need to do what you feel is right for your dogs to be healthy and thriving! :biggrin:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well we were feeding almost a full 6lb bag of chicken quarters a day. No they were not sick at all. I don't know why they were losing weight. At first I saw the weight loss and coming down from being off kibble, then it just didn't stop. Bathing Duckie, he looked like a wet cat not a dog, he was so thin. China's ribs were sticking out and her hip bones. I took them to the vet to get bloodwork done, no underlying cause for it. Now they're fat and happy. And just because you never heard of it, doesn't mean it hasn't happened.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm still not sure I understand exactly what you are saying. Were you feeding each dog 3 chicken quarters a day or feeding each dog 6 quarters a day? Were you feeding anything else? 

How much does each dog weigh and what kind of food and how much are you feeding them now that is putting weight on them?

Are you sure it is 6lb bags of quarters? I know Publix sells quarters in around 6 lb packages. Walmart sells in 10lb bags.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sure. Aldi's sells 3lb bags and they'd go through almost the two bags a day together. So whatever that 6lbs totals up to between each dog, that's what they were eating. 6lbs a day. Before we started raw she was 48lbs. She went down to 35lbs. Duckie wasn't very big. I don't know what he weighed but he got so thin I could put my hand around his waist and I couldn't before. I could feel his spine under my fingertips. I wasn't feeding them anything else besides the chicken. 

Now they are on Orijen. China gets two cups a day of food and Duckie/Aries gets 1 cup each a day of food (1/2 cup each meal for them).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Now they are on Orijen. China gets two cups a day of food and Duckie/Aries gets 1 cup each a day of food (1/2 cup each meal for them).


2 cups of Orijen adult = 966 calories
3 chicken quarters = 1137 calories

No way on the face of the earth a dog is losing weight on 3 chicken quarters/day and gaining weight on 2 cups of Orijen/day. Something you are saying/doing is just not right.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well whatever believe what you want. I konw what I fed my dogs. I watched them eat it. I fed them seperately because china is FA. And I know how much I was feeding them chicken because I bought the damn things. Quit calling me a liar. Either the chicken was bad and I dont see that as I bought MANY different bags. Or it did'nt work! And I'm guessing on the last one because with my own eyes and my husband's own eyes we witnessed our dogs losing weight.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Well whatever believe what you want. I konw what I fed my dogs. I watched them eat it. I fed them seperately because china is FA. And I know how much I was feeding them chicken because I bought the damn things. Quit calling me a liar. Either the chicken was bad and I dont see that as I bought MANY different bags. Or it did'nt work! And I'm guessing on the last one because with my own eyes and my husband's own eyes we witnessed our dogs losing weight.



great post.

no one knows better then the person that feeds their own dog and that dogs licenced veterinarian.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I am sure. Aldi's sells 3lb bags and they'd go through almost the two bags a day together. So whatever that 6lbs totals up to between each dog, that's what they were eating. 6lbs a day. Before we started raw she was 48lbs. She went down to 35lbs. Duckie wasn't very big. I don't know what he weighed but he got so thin I could put my hand around his waist and I couldn't before. I could feel his spine under my fingertips. I wasn't feeding them anything else besides the chicken.
> 
> Now they are on Orijen. China gets two cups a day of food and Duckie/Aries gets 1 cup each a day of food (1/2 cup each meal for them).


I wouldn't give it another thought as long as they are happy and healthy now. Rocky also eats two cups a day of Orijen like China, and he is lean, healthy, can walk for miles, still has little poo's, and he's the happiest dog I've ever had. I wouldn't feed him anything else. A raw diet is not for everyone's dog just like a Vegan diet is not for all people, and Orijen certainly is not second rate by any means.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Saying raw is not for every dog is like saying grass is not for every cow. :smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

have you gone to vet school?

you may know your dogs but you do not know the experiences others have with raw and THEIR dogs.

dogs are individuals and can have upsets to foods. i tried raw with my dog he got sick and had to go to the vet they ran tests on him and nothing was wrong with him his GI just couldnt handle raw..put him back on kibble he is his normal self.

you are not always right and to be honest you are the reason i rarely check this forum. you are arrogant and you dont know everything about dogs..sorry.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> have you gone to vet school?


No but in all actuallity, I know more about feeding dogs a raw diet than 95% of the vets in the country and have much more nutritional training by far than they have. I have received emails from vets asking me questions about feeding raw.



> you may know your dogs but you do not know the experiences others have with raw and THEIR dogs.


Believe it or not, I do. I have worked with hundreds of dogs helping them start a raw diet and helping owners work through problems they have had.



> dogs are individuals and can have upsets to foods. i tried raw with my dog he got sick and had to go to the vet they ran tests on him and nothing was wrong with him his GI just couldnt handle raw..put him back on kibble he is his normal self.


Saying a dog can't handle raw is saying a cow can't handle grass. Both are built with very specific digestive systems to handle very specific foods.



> you are not always right and to be honest you are the reason i rarely check this forum. you are arrogant and you dont know everything about dogs..sorry.


Yes, I pretty much am. I have been wrong a few times but I am pretty quick to correct it when I am. I have been studying, researching, and feeding dogs a raw diet for 7 years. I have sources I can go to for information who have been raw feeding multiple dogs raw for over 30 years. I have helped way over 100 dogs convert to a prey model raw diet.

I have talked to, personally met, and have had in depth in person conversations with the leaders in the raw feeding world. I don't just make this stuff up off the top of my head.

Perhaps you confuse confidence with arrogance. I do know what I'm talking about. When you fed your dog raw, if you had emailed me instead of going to the vet, he would still be eating raw.

On another subject ... I bought a 40# case of chicken quarters today from a new supplier. These were the absolute smallest quarters I have ever seen. Half the size of other quarters I have always fed. These were about 1/2lb each. If rockymtsweetie wants to email me and lets start over with her problem, I'm sure we can have her dogs thriving on a prey model raw diet. It's possible these small quarters may have a bearing on this.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know but if those were my dogs I'd be looking under my bed, in the closets, in all the nooks and crannys for those chicken quarters that they had to have buried or hidden
somewhere. My dogs have pretty much gotten piggish on raw, I find it hard to believe that as long as you say you were feeding them raw, they could have lost so much weight, unless of course you doubled their exercise routine.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

rocky...im glad your babies are doing better. i applaud you for trying raw and i'm sorry that you and your babies got such negative effects. it takes a lot to switch family members (pets included) to a whole different diet. thanks for sharing your info and dont let others get to you on this forum. bottom line, we know our munchkins better than others, especially when it comes to witnessing weight loss. i hope they get back to their normal weight soon! =)


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I don't know but if those were my dogs I'd be looking under my bed, in the closets, in all the nooks and crannys for those chicken quarters that they had to have buried or hidden
> somewhere. My dogs have pretty much gotten piggish on raw, I find it hard to believe that as long as you say you were feeding them raw, they could have lost so much weight, unless of course you doubled their exercise routine.


There is no hidden or buried bones or meat anywhere in this house. For one, I'm pretty sure they can't dig through the laminate flooring. They would eat their raw like there was no tomorrow. Loved every bit of it. Was extremely hungry after each meal. And I weighed the meals out myself on a meat scale so I know how much they were eating a day. I had to sit with them seperately each meal because China is FA and would try to steal Duckie's and an all out brawl would happen. I left this site (rarely check it) Because of the arrogance and the so called "confidence" here. I'm now apart of two other forums who don't judge me for feeding kibble and have done my own research. I love how RFD says 100 dogs he knows have switched but let me see, last I checked there was over 6 million dogs in the country who are eating kibble every day. I'm done with the BS. I will not email RFD for another "schedule" because the one he gave me before through his "website" didn't work. Why would I repeat something so horrible after having such an experience with it the first time?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> rocky...im glad your babies are doing better. i applaud you for trying raw and i'm sorry that you and your babies got such negative effects. it takes a lot to switch family members (pets included) to a whole different diet. thanks for sharing your info and dont let others get to you on this forum. bottom line, we know our munchkins better than others, especially when it comes to witnessing weight loss. i hope they get back to their normal weight soon! =)


Thank you. I'm glad they're doing better too. China is now back to her healthy weight of 48lbs and Duckie is 22lbs up from 12. They look terrific. They are definitely more happy now as well. Thanks again. It's replies like this that actually make me wanna come back to this site now and again.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Thank you. I'm glad they're doing better too. China is now back to her healthy weight of 48lbs and Duckie is 22lbs up from 12. They look terrific. They are definitely more happy now as well. Thanks again. It's replies like this that actually make me wanna come back to this site now and again.


I am also glad that your dogs are doing better. 
I am not sure that I can imagine a dog losing so much weight so fast on any diet. I think I would freak out also. I hope that you continue to come back and at least read about more information on other things. Not just the Raw Diet. I would like to know updates on your dogs. They appear to be great dogs with great 'parents'.


----------



## diachi (Feb 12, 2009)

Rockymtsweetie82, don't worry - you're not the first (or last) person who has noticed raw not sitting well with their own dogs. I have had issues with this diet and at least one other person I know has a dog that reacts badly to it as well. We live with the dogs, so we know them better than anyone else. I, too, have been told here that "something else" must have been the issue and the raw diet can never be at fault. 

I can tell you right now that although weight loss wasn't the reason I stopped raw feeding, both my dog and cat lost weight on it even when I increased their amounts by a lot. My cat looks malnourished and starved if fed 100% raw. So yes, I completely believe you.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Me an Tater wuz at da Bo Jangels an got us some raw fried chikin and it not settle to wel wid either one of us. It wuz a bad site and vary long day. But we iz boff ober it now. My paints fit better day aint so tite no more. Ans tater well Tater is jest bein Tater.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doc said:


> Me an Tater wuz at da Bo Jangels an got us some raw fried chikin and it not settle to wel wid either one of us.


Hehehehe, raw fried chicken? LOLOLOL


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it wuz suposd to be frid but i bit in it an it wuz crispy on da outsid but it was as cold as da seet in da out hows under dat sken and tuff as nails. Tater bug looked at me kinda fuune like so Iz throwd him da lag and he gobbel it down real fass. BUt for we cooud git home old Tater wasa squatin and flowin like a riva. Poor Tater didin knowd wot hit em. He had dem green apple trots all da way home - take for or fiv steeps and squat. Well I wuz rong laffin at Tater cuz when I turnt da corner by da barn the awfulest pain dun hit me hard and Iz bee line to da out houz down by the riva and sit dair fer a long time. :redface: Dun used up most of da catelog Paw put in dair. Wez aint goin back to Bo jangles no tim soon. :wink:


----------

